

Peter Thiel (PayPal co-founder) has a solution to the global crisis - SuperChihuahua
http://blog.trejdify.com/2012/04/peter-thiel-has-solution-to-global.html

======
DanLivesHere
This article is so poorly written it's hard for me to figure out what it's
talking about.

"The problem today with the world economy, according to Peter Thiel, is that
we are not moving forward[.]"

"The problem seems to be regulations. "

"The biggest problem for the US and Europe is how to restart growth."

"The problem is that the current US government doesn't have a five-year plan
as the socialist governments had - it has no plan whatsoever!"

"The biggest problem against restarting growth is the high energy prices."

99 Problems and Good Writing Ain't One.

~~~
SuperChihuahua
Its supposed to be a summary - but I might change that (iterating forward...)

------
btipling
This is a poorly written blog post. I am not at all convinced of anything. The
only reason I could think of for it having appeared on the top of HN is that
it mentioned Pieter Thiel and Ron Paul.

~~~
SuperChihuahua
Its supposed to be a summary of what may be needed - but its the basic idea
that we can't really progress because of regulations

------
cowmix
Whatever.

Look, nothing he talked about created the financial situation we are in now.
In fact, the lack of regulations on wall street is what did us in.

He credits technological progress in the 1930s for getting us out of the Great
Depression and not government spending. I think Mr Thiel needs to go back
school (the ones he has been crapping on for the past few years.)

~~~
SuperChihuahua
It depends - with less regulations we might have had more progress and less
borrowed money. I think he said in the lecture that Wall Street needed more
regulations.

------
mason55
_The problem seems to be regulations._

Wow I'm shocked that that is Peter Thiel's solution.

 _Another example is the Golden Gate Bridge. It took 3.5 years to build the
bridge in the 1930s. They are currently building an access highway on one of
the tunnels that feeds into the bridge, and it will take at least 6 years to
complete._

We also had a much murkier concept of human rights and workplace safety back
then. You can't have it both ways. I would like to see someone push Peter
Thiel to admit that building at that speed again would require rolling back
many of the work rules we've put in place over the last century.

Debate about the merits of things like workplace safety, don't just throw your
hands up and say "we don't build things as fast any more!" because that's
somewhat of a disingenuous argument.

------
kristiandupont
Maybe the title should rather say that Peter Thiel is a political person. I am
myself, but it seems to me that everybody who is, whether left or right wing,
think that they have the solution to the current -- or any -- crisis.

~~~
SuperChihuahua
Yes - but I think this "solution" is different compared to raising taxes or
lowering taxes - and it also involves some good points on energy

------
iterationx
>>Inequality has only been ended through communist revolution, war or
deflationary economic collapse.

Is the closing line. If the economy collapses or we are run by a politburo
there will still be inequality.

~~~
SuperChihuahua
Yes - we will always have inequality - but the inequality today are at the
same levels as 1789.

